

Middle-Aged Users' Declining Web Performance - edw519
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/middle-aged-users.html

======
edw519
Nielson raises an important problem but completely misses the single most
important issue: font size. As resolutions get tighter and fonts get smaller,
who suffers? Those with far sightedness. It must be a pain in the butt to put
your glasses on or off depending on how well that web page designer
understands the problem.

Guy Kawasaki deals with this here:

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html>

